# Son-in-law now considering petitioning a Lodge.



## flameburns623 (Jan 7, 2017)

My SiL and daughters accompanied my wife and I to a pancake breakfast this morning and he expressed interest in petitioning to join. 

He picked up some brochures and is reflecting on the idea but has already filled out the petition.  

We will see where things go from there.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 8, 2017)

Awesome, this is a good sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sounds good.


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 25, 2018)

Son-in-Law Jared to be initiated January 29th. Wish him luck!

By the way, he is one of three candidates that night, after two were received into my Lodge last week. We've had at least five others initiated to neighboring lodges and one passed to Fellowcraft. 

It feels as if we are experiencing considerable growth, locally.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 25, 2018)

It's lovely to read about growing Lodges, I hope that you are supporting them well to learn more widely about Freemasonry than just the ceremonies.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2018)

flameburns623 said:


> Son-in-Law Jared to be initiated January 29th. Wish him luck!


Congratulations to him AND you.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 25, 2018)

I got a call a few weeks ago that one of my sons in law had petitioned.  Question one that I asked - Which of your degrees do I fly in for?

I need to call his father so we cover at least two of his degrees.  He has a shorter trip so he may end up at 2+ of the degrees.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 25, 2018)

One of my son-laws is seriously considering petitioning.  They live about 2 1/2 hours away so I will do my best to be at, and hopefully participate in, his degrees once he commits.

I think it is a wonderful thing.  

My son is also interested, but he currently works 2nd shift and there are no daylight lodges close enough.  Hopefully he will make it to 1st shift soon, but I am doubtful as he is progressing well in his job and will likely be promoted to the next job category and then become the most junior person in that position.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 25, 2018)

When he's finally raised, make sure that you screw with him regarding his obligation. 

"Well, looks like no more _relations_ for you"


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> I got a call a few weeks ago that one of my sons in law had petitioned.


Congratulations to you and your son in law.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 26, 2018)

In the last week, my lodge had six go through a "one-day" class at Grand Lodge and passed two to Fellowcraft in our own lodge.


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 26, 2018)

So many EA's are being initiated there is talk of a "Blue Lightning" festival.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 26, 2018)

flameburns623 said:


> So many EA's are being initiated there is talk of a "Blue Lightning" festival.


Never heard of this. Can you elaborate?


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 26, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Never heard of this. Can you elaborate?



"Blue Lightning" is the term employed by Illinois Lodges. Not all Grand Lodges identify it the same way. 

Many jurisdictions have done something similar. It works similarly to how I received my York Rite Orders; and how the Scottish Rite confers its degrees: a Festival or similar all-day, or multi-day event in which the group of participants are passed to Fellowcraft and raised to Master Mason,  with a minimum of memory work or other study.

After I was initiated, quite some time elapsed before I was able to pursue the Fellowcraft and Master Mason degrees. I was actually extended the opportunity to participate in a Blue Lightning event and declined.  

Like many, I was concerned that my status as a Master Mason might be questioned because I had accepted this shortcut. 

There is a thread on the topic,  now long dormant.  The arguments for a Blue Lightning option are:

1) Grand Lodges have always had the ability to make a Mason "on sight". This has traditionally been a rare occurrence,  but it is a long-standing option. Quick-Mason programs are just a variant on this age old custom. 

2)  The activity and retention levels of quick-made Masons are about the same as with those raised traditionally: rather than have men languish as EA's or FC's and perhaps eventually lose interest,  it is better to bring them on board more quickly, and replenish our demographic decline.  

3). A certain number of candidates want ONLY to become Shriners. Once they have been raised they will pay their dues regularly,  but they will never darken the door of a Blue Lodge again. All they represent to the Symbolic Lodge is a revenue source. Just as well not to invest waning manpower and energies on folks who see the Blue Lodge as a means to an end. 

Like it or not,  these are the reasons for programs like Blue Lightning.  Hopefully this doesn't derail this thread overmuch, but there you have it.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 26, 2018)

flameburns623 said:


> I was actually extended the opportunity to participate in a Blue Lightning event and declined.


I as well (or a version of it).  I want to go through the "regular" way.  I have nothing against them though.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 26, 2018)

In Illinois large numbers of Brothers who took their FC/MM degrees in Blue Lightning groups are now PMs.  The attendance statistics are slightly better for Blue Lightning Brothers and in lodge degree Brothers.  It's not much of a difference but the advantage is on the group side not the individual side.  pretty much everyone involved in gathering that data was astonished at the result.

That's in addition to the Brothers who want to get through the process as quickly as possible to move on to one of the appendent bodies and get active their.  The Shrine isn't the only body that benefits but they are the only one present to do group obligations of newly raised Brothers.  For anyone who wants to be a Shriner it's a very good path.  In person first degree.  Group  second and third.  Group Shrine obligation.  Join a unit.

I'm gratified at the number of Brothers who now chose individual degrees in lodge for the full experience, but anyone who wants to get to the Shine ASAP, go to it I figure.

That's in addition to lodges that can't pull together a degree team for an FC or MM and don't want to call in the Sciot FC team or Scottish Rite MM team.  I've visited to be in a degree team in every jurisdiction I've affiliated with so asking around to form a team works as well.  But if your lodge is dying, the Brothers holding up the line end up so burnt out they'd rather send their last candidates to a group.  I get how it happens.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 26, 2018)

flameburns623 said:


> Blue Lightning" is the term employed by Illinois Lodges. Not all Grand Lodges identify it the same way.





flameburns623 said:


> Like it or not, these are the reasons for programs like Blue Lightning. Hopefully this doesn't derail this thread overmuch, but there you have it.


Thank you for the explanation Brother. I had never heard of this term. Learned something new.


----------

